# New 28krs In Arizona



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Just had our first trip with the new Kargaroo 28KRS. We took two quads, one in the trailer and one in the truck. We both enjoyed our new trailer immensely. The interior is very well done, and the two slides make for a roomy feel. When our two granddaughters came to visit, we put them in the "gargage" with the fold-down bed and let them watch a movie.
The list of things that need to be fixed from this shakedown cruise is very small.
The Kargaroo is a great way to go if you want to take quads or bikes, haul with a 1/2 ton, and not feel like you're sleeping in an 11,000 gvw garage.

John and Linda Swain
2003 dodge ram, 1/2 ton hemi
2006 28krs
Equalizer sway control hitch


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome jnlswain to the outback family
And congreat on the 28KRS
Glad to hear your first trip out went well
And also glad to hear that you had no problems with it

Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard John and Linda.

Congrats on the new Outback and it's maiden voyage.

C-Mac


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Arizona Outbackers. You're the 4th one (incuding me) in AZ that I know of buying an Outback this year. Maybe we can have a small rally next year.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome* action 







*congrats on the new roo 28krs*









darrel


----------



## glfritz (Apr 8, 2006)

hey john congats on the new trailer. i am thinking about a 28 krs and i have a 03 quad cab 4/4 dodge with the hemi and 392 gears. how well dodoes your dodge handle the trailer. with 2 quads it must have been pretty loaded down. any input would be very helpful. did you have to add leaf springs or is it stock?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations & Welcome! sunny 
Enjoy the Outback & the Outbackers .....









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jnlswain,

Congrats on your new Roo!







Glad you had a great time.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats and glad you had a great time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm really glad Keystone came out with this Ouback Kargaroo. It will open up a new set of Outbackers and we'll get more members on the forum.


----------

